# Akatsuki:Reborn



## dashing flames (Sep 13, 2009)

The Akastuki used to be a fearful organization until the tragic day they all died. Then in the future when Naruto became hokage a new threat arrived. A fallen meteorite landed and transformed villagers with evil in their heart into new beast. They call themselves "Dark Angels" they threaten the world. But the meteorite also brought back all of the Akatsuki members, they were hired by Hokage Naruto to stop this group of ppl. I am Itachi Uchiha and this is my tale of our greatest battles.

We currently need these members of the akatsuki
Pain-?
Konan-?
Itachi-Dashing Flames(me)
Kisame-?
Hidan-?
Kakuzu-?
Deidara-?
Sasori-?
Tobi-?
Zetsu-?


----------

